# Sears Point weekend



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Well, first let me say :flipoff: for all you douberts about my group affiliation.

I am back in B. :bigpimp: :angel:

I am further happy to report that both me and the Turbo made it to and back from Sears Point safe and sound.

Now the Turbo is quite an interesting car to drive at Sears Point. Unlike the E46 M3, with the PSM off, the car requires finess to drive well. Let's say that you rushed a corner, were not able to do smooth brake/throttle transition, car understeered right away. 

And one instrutor, who shall remain nameless  , drove the Turbo way too hot into turn 6, and experienced first hand how good the PSM was at saving your behind. Funny thing, that said instructor insisted on me leaving the PSM on for him, the only time on the track when the Turbo was driven with it on. It had quite a weird sensation. Basically, when you screw up, the front will do all kinds of electronic wizardry to pull you out of trouble.

More on turn 6, so a few times I decided to see how much pucker factor I can tolerate on the track, and did the no-lifting-before-cresting-the-hill-and-light-braking-after-cresting-the-hill, then roll the foot back on the throttle to keep the back settled. I made ut, but I was surprised that my undies were still clean. :yikes: So I backed off after that and lifted before I crest the hill, then braked. If you are not used to driving high HP cars like the Turbo, and have no self restraint, Sears Point is the sure place to send yourself home in a wrecked car. :yikes:

Ahh, the late point by's. They no longer mattered in the Turbo. I prefer to hang back a little when the car in front that I am trying to pass enters the turn, because it feels more comfortable to me, just in case they decided to brake, *A LOT* in say, oh, 6, 8, and 8a (yep, all happene in front of me). The problem with hanging back is people then think that they are faster than you through the turns, and won't give you the point by until you start getting back on the throttle out of a turn. Hence the late point by. In the E30 325is, I would have had to waved it off. The Turbo made turn 11 with tons of power and brakes to spare. :thumbup: The braks are just amazing on the Turbo. Even when I really got on the binder, I never smelled it like it did in the E46 M3.

All in all, amazing weekend. Too bad it wasn't a SCTS track weekend, as most of you weenies decided not to show. Leaving moi to do the drive home all by myself. :tsk:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> Well, first let me say :flipoff: for all you douberts about my group affiliation.


:neener: 



> I am back in B.
> 
> I am further happy to report that both me and the Turbo made it to and back from Sears Point safe and sound.


Glad you're back in one piece... the question now is... can you stay in that group? :eeps:
Just kidding... just razzing you a little.... :stickpoke:



> And one instrutor, who shall remain nameless  , drove the Turbo way too hot into turn 6, and experienced first hand how good the PSM was at saving your behind. Funny thing, that said instructor insisted on me leaving the PSM on for him, the only time on the track when the Turbo was driven with it on. It had quite a weird sensation. Basically, when you screw up, the front will do all kinds of electronic wizardry to pull you out of trouble.


Gee... who could that be.... :eeps:



> All in all, amazing weekend. Too bad it wasn't a SCTS track weekend, as most of you weenies decided not to show. Leaving moi to do the drive home all by myself. :tsk:


 Butt-On-Willow. You're going, right?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Stuka said:


> And one instrutor, who shall remain nameless  , drove the Turbo way too hot into turn 6, and experienced first hand how good the PSM was at saving your behind.


 Hmmm, would that be our very own Sergio?  

I'm glad you had a great week-end and made it back safe. I can't wait for Buttonwillow. :bigpimp:

Oh, and ttiwwp (couldn't find the freakin' smilie...)!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Hmmm, would that be our very own Sergio?
> 
> I'm glad you had a great week-end and made it back safe. I can't wait for Buttonwillow. :bigpimp:
> 
> Oh, and ttiwwp (couldn't find the freakin' smilie...)!


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

doeboy said:


>


They are 1.21 Gigawatt, er 6M in size, so if anyone wants to shrink them and email me...

Yellow Bird #1

Yellow Bird #2


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> They are 1.21 Gigawatt, er 6M in size, so if anyone wants to shrink them and email me...
> 
> Yellow Bird #1
> 
> Yellow Bird #2


Here...


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Nice pics, who took them?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Nice pics, who took them?


mofo dot er, I mean, gotbluemilk dot com. 

Oh, I forgot to mention that I passed that certain nameless instructor at turn 11. :bustingup :bigpimp:

Dammit, 11 I mean, not 1.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Stuka said:


> mofo dot er, I mean, gotbluemilk dot com.
> 
> Oh, I forgot to mention that I passed that certain nameless instructor at turn 1. :bustingup :bigpimp:


 You'd better, with more than twice the power of his car!


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Raffi said:


> You'd better, with more than twice the power of his car!


Well, an instructor in an E30 325 did pass moi and an E46 M3 like we were driving in reverse. :yikes:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

How did you manage to cut the "D" in DFL into a "B"?  :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> How did you manage to cut the "D" in DFL into a "B"?  :rofl:


 : popcorn:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Stuka said:


> All in all, amazing weekend. Too bad it wasn't a SCTS track weekend, as most of you weenies decided not to show. Leaving moi to do the drive home all by myself. :tsk:


:neener:

Can't believe the nameless instructor continued to sit in with you for a day. He must be a real kamikaze samurai warrior.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> :neener:
> 
> Can't believe the nameless instructor continued to sit in with you for a day. He must be a real kamikaze samurai warrior.


Er, that nameless instructor wasn't my instructor. We just went out for a few laps in my car with PSM on. :dunno:

My first day instructor Peter really helped me out a lot. Of course, him being also a P-car driver doesn't hurt either. :thumbup:

At one point that nameless instructor was supposed to request moi as his second day student, but he "allegedly" forgot to put in the request in the morning, right. :tsk:

And then, he decided to have a romantic extended weekend with his wife and left me doing the drive back to LA by myself. 

"Do you know how fast you were going?"

"Yes officer CHP, 99mph exactly."

"I see you are familiar with our 22348b vehicle code."

And no, I drove exactly the speed limit down the 5. :angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> And no, I drove exactly the speed limit down the 5. :angel:


Right... and I'm an instructor...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Right... and I'm an instructor...


You are? What do you instruct? :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> You are? What do you instruct? :rofl:


Stuff.  :rofl:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

I'll post this pic first then do a small write up later on...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

sergiok said:


> I'll post this pic first then do a small write up later on...


Shoulda left the hubcaps on. 

I see you left the DINAN 3 at home? No wonder the yellow turbo was able to pass so easily...What does he have, like almost 4X your horses? :rofl: :rofl:

I see where driver's skill fails to be a factor when the other car has 320 more HP.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> I'll post this pic first then do a small write up later on...


Is that a smile I see? I think she likes it! Do we have another track-junkie in the making?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Is that a smile I see? I think she likes it! Do we have another track-junkie in the making?


hehe.. yes! She is smiling! :bigpimp: :thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Shoulda left the hubcaps on.
> 
> I see you left the DINAN 3 at home? No wonder the yellow turbo was able to pass so easily...What does he have, like almost 4X your horses? :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I see where driver's skill fails to be a factor when the other car has 320 more HP.


Yup, we carpooled up in her car. I had forgotten how much less HP the 318i has compared to my car. Regardless, it was almost more fun to drive her car at Sears Pt. than my car. I wish I had brought a tape recorder to record the sound of her tires going through the carousel and turn 11. Loads of fun! Actually, you can ask Stuka, he was right behind me in turn 11.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Here I am, leading the train.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Is that Stuka a few cars back?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Galun said:


> Is that Stuka a few cars back?


Probably not for long...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Probably not for long...


That car is just amazing to drive on the track. As Stuka stated, the PSM system makes the car do what you want it to do. It's just amazing! :yikes:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

sergiok said:


> That car is just amazing to drive on the track. As Stuka stated, the PSM system makes the car do what you want it to do. It's just amazing! :yikes:


Yeah, and just to clarify, I have not, at any point of ownership, whether on track or street, drive with it on. :bigpimp: Driving the Turbo with PSM on is cheating. :thumbdwn:

PSM, like DSC, is for wussies. 

Actually, in the A and B classroom session they reminded people to turn DSC, ASC, PSM, what have you off as well. :thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Stuka said:


> PSM, like DSC, is for wussies.


I view it as an extra insurance policy. 

It's also fun to see how the computer and car respond to different 'lines'.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> How did you manage to cut the "D" in DFL into a "B"?  :rofl:


Piece of white tape and an exacto knife 

Looks like people had a great time - especially Layla! :bigpimp:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Piece of white tape and an exacto knife
> 
> Looks like people had a great time - especially Layla! :bigpimp:


I think Stuka's is deserving of his placement in B group, even though he is driving a porkchop.   :rofl:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

sergiok said:


> Layla was quite fearful at first. She was in fact horrified at the beginning. I won't mention the two flags that were displayed for her on Saturday morning but let's just say that by the end of the day on Sunday, she had made HUGE progress in her driving. Her line really cleaned up and her speeds picked up too. In fact, she even got a point by! :thumbup:


So is she now allowed to drive when going to the market? :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> I think Stuka's is deserving of his placement in B group, even though he is driving a porkchop.   :rofl:
> 
> Layla was quite fearful at first. She was in fact horrified at the beginning. I won't mention the two flags that were displayed for her on Saturday morning but let's just say that by the end of the day on Sunday, she had made HUGE progress in her driving. Her line really cleaned up and her speeds picked up too. In fact, she even got a point by! :thumbup:


These two flags? :dunno: :eeps: just guessing


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> So is she now allowed to drive when going to the market? :rofl:


 :rofl: :bustingup


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Who's Layla?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Galun said:


> Who's Layla?


Are you on the SCTS distribution list (although you're Nor Cal, we'll make exceptions) G? If not, send me your email and we'll add you to the tribe.

Not sure if she'd be too kosher with us discussing her in public like this, and I'm sure Sergio won't like it too much either. :eeps:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Galun said:


> Here I am, leading the train.


The question is, did you stay in front of the train? Just kidding. I see you have all your racing gear on.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> hehe.. yes! She is smiling! :bigpimp: :thumbup:


 She's having a blast, I'm happy to see that. :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Probably not for long...


 :lmao: Good one!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> These two flags? :dunno: :eeps: just guessing


 Those would have been my guesses too.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> The question is, did you stay in front of the train? Just kidding. I see you have all your racing gear on.


Haha. Not for long. These instructors can get pretty aggressive. :angel: However, I got a few point bys toward the end of the day. It was fun.

I love the gloves. No more cold sweaty palms on the steering wheel!

I wasn't that used to wearing a neck collar - it was a wierd feeling. But, if it helps prevent or lessen the impact of a whiplash, it's worth it.

The driving shoes were okay... I don't really "feel" the pedals that much more from the thinner soles. They are very comfortable though.

I love the harness. I am now strapped in my seat and get good support, instead of getting support from twisting my body in some wierd angle (like the left knee on the door handle, the steering wheel, etc). This is a lot more important than I thought - once I get good support, I feel a lot more relaxed, and actually improved the smoothness of my driving by a big margin.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Use the dead pedal around turns. It's quite a nice workout for your left leg.  



Galun said:


> Haha. Not for long. These instructors can get pretty aggressive. :angel: However, I got a few point bys toward the end of the day. It was fun.
> 
> I love the gloves. No more cold sweaty palms on the steering wheel!
> 
> ...


----------



## layla (Jul 23, 2003)

sergiok said:


> I
> I won't mention the two flags that were displayed for her on Saturday morning but let's just say that by the end of the day on Sunday, she had made HUGE progress in her driving. Her line really cleaned up and her speeds picked up too. In fact, she even got a point by! :thumbup:


I'd rather have a flag showed than crashing my car into a wall.


----------



## layla (Jul 23, 2003)

Kaz said:


> So is she now allowed to drive when going to the market? :rofl:


 I'm sorry if I didn't make driving my goal in life...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

layla said:


> I'm sorry if I didn't make driving my goal in life...


Layla, we boys have our own inside jokes, PLEASE don't take it the wrong way. We all know how incredibly over-protective of you Sergio is so we're just giving him some sh*t.

It looks like you had enjoyed the weekend. Care to give us some insights? Did you have fun? I'm thinking of signing up my wife for a one day session with Driving Concepts and maybe splitting the seat time with her. She's afraid that it's too physically draining.


----------



## layla (Jul 23, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Not sure if she'd be too kosher with us discussing her in public like this, and I'm sure Sergio won't like it too much either. :eeps:


Glad to see a few neurones working!!!


----------



## layla (Jul 23, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Layla, we boys have our own inside jokes, PLEASE don't take it the wrong way. We all know how incredibly over-protective of you Sergio is so we're just giving him some sh*t.
> 
> It looks like you had enjoyed the weekend. Care to give us some insights? Did you have fun? I'm thinking of signing up my wife for a one day session with Driving Concepts and maybe splitting the seat time with her. She's afraid that it's too physically draining.


Look, I understand but I didn't go to SP because I wanted to. I didn't do it for me. In fact I don't like driving at all. So, I don't like to be critized when I'm not around. 
As for your wife, if I could do it, anyone can (that's what you all probably think anyway).


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

layla said:


> I'd rather have a flag showed than crashing my car into a wall.


Very true. Excellent point!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

layla said:


> So, I don't like to be critized when I'm not around.
> As for your wife, if I could do it, anyone can (that's what you all probably think anyway).


 Layla, I can tell you there was no ill will from Kaz and the rest of the boys in their posts. No one was making fun of you - we were just very happy to see you had fun at the track, as the pictures show you smiling on the track! :thumbup: Boys will be boys, don't take us the wrong way please. :beerchug:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Layla, I can tell you there was no ill will from Kaz and the rest of the boys in their posts. No one was making fun of you - we were just very happy to see you had fun at the track, as the pictures show you smiling on the track! :thumbup: Boys will be boys, don't take us the wrong way please. :beerchug:


Concur. :thumbup: And can't wait for Sergio to bring you by the house so Q and I can finally get to meet you.


----------



## layla (Jul 23, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> Concur. :thumbup: And can't wait for Sergio to bring you by the house so Q and I can finally get to meet you.


Anytime! :beerchug:


----------



## layla (Jul 23, 2003)

Raffi said:


> Layla, I can tell you there was no ill will from Kaz and the rest of the boys in their posts. No one was making fun of you - we were just very happy to see you had fun at the track, as the pictures show you smiling on the track! :thumbup: Boys will be boys, don't take us the wrong way please. :beerchug:


You always have the right words, Raffi, that's why I like u!! :kiss:
If I didn't know you, I'd think you were a lawyer.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

layla said:


> You always have the right words, Raffi, that's why I like u!! :kiss:
> If I didn't know you, I'd think you were a lawyer.


So...

Did you ultimately have fun, and would you do it again out of your own will?


----------



## layla (Jul 23, 2003)

The HACK said:


> So...
> 
> Did you ultimately have fun, and would you do it again out of your own will?


Mmmmmmmmm, no. It was a little too stressing for me. I would do it for the learning experience but not for the fun. But I'd love to take flying lessons! That I would enjoy!


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

layla said:


> Mmmmmmmmm, no. It was a little too stressing for me. I would do it for the learning experience but not for the fun. But I'd love to take flying lessons! That I would enjoy!


Yeah, you'd probably have the time of your life practicing stalls!


----------



## layla (Jul 23, 2003)

sergiok said:


> Yeah, you'd probably have the time of your life practicing stalls!


Yes, I certainly would!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

layla said:


> You always have the right words, Raffi, that's why I like u!! :kiss:


Well thank you!



layla said:


> If I didn't know you, I'd think you were a lawyer.


:bustingup Spoken like a true lawyer too!


----------



## layla (Jul 23, 2003)

Raffi said:


> Well thank you!
> 
> :bustingup Spoken like a true lawyer too!


Agreed!:rofl:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

How does that joke about lawyer's go? :yikes:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> How does that joke about lawyer's go? :yikes:


Which one of the thousands?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Which one of the thousands?


Objection! Irrelevant to the topic at hand.   :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Objection! Irrelevant to the topic at hand.   :rofl:


Objection overruled. You're out of order!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Objection overruled. You're out of order!


:rofl:

Hey! Who made you judge?  :loco:   :lmao:


----------



## layla (Jul 23, 2003)

doeboy said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Hey! Who made you judge?  :loco:   :lmao:


Ok, boys, this case is dismissed! uch:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

layla said:


> Ok, boys, this case is dismissed! uch:


:bustingup

Ok... thank you your Honor! :bow:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

layla said:


> Ok, boys, this case is dismissed! uch:


 :lmao:

Can I appeal the dismissal? :dunno:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Raffi said:


> :lmao:
> 
> Can I appeal the dismissal? :dunno:


Did you check the statute of limitations?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Did you check the statute of limitations?


 Now YOU are at it too? Sheesh...


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Now YOU are at it too? Sheesh...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

